# Do you pronounce A-ri-ens or A-rens



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I pronounce Ariens A-rens with a short vowel A.

I heard on a video from a customer at an Ariens store pronounce it A-ri-ens with a short A, short i, a long e.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Aarons


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I pronounce it TORO.. :wink2: I pronounce it Airins

...not that it really matters...


----------



## Sprocket024 (Dec 23, 2017)

Aaron's


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Debate over:


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I heard an Ariens commercial just the other day and they pronounced it Aarons.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Hmm. Guess I've been saying it wrong.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

When you call the company people call it air'-ins. When I 1st heard it, I was so surprised. I still call it Air'-e-ins.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> A-ri-ens with short A & i, long e


As in the Aryan Race? As corrupted by the Nazis and Mussolini?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I pronounce it ‘Toro’


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Here is the right way to pronounce it. Straight from Dan Ariens himself.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i say it IMPELLER KIT


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Here is the right way to pronounce it. Straight from Dan Ariens himself.


Guess how I can tell you didnt read every post. 

Scot


----------

